# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Police horses just trampled two protestors in Ottawa

## El Guapo

Not a word on MSM, but they were trampled at the least. One is a grandma in a power scooter.

----------

Big Dummy (02-18-2022),BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),East of the Beast (02-18-2022),Esdraelon (02-18-2022),Kodiak (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Madison (02-18-2022),old dog (02-19-2022),OldSchool (02-18-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-18-2022),Physics Hunter (02-19-2022),Quark (02-18-2022),teeceetx (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

Holy sh!t.  It's getting real now.

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),El Guapo (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Just got some vid...Looks like they were just trampled.

Pelham on Twitter:

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),old dog (02-19-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

:Angry20:

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),El Guapo (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),MisterVeritis (02-18-2022),Mr. Claws (02-19-2022),old dog (02-19-2022),OldSchool (02-18-2022),Quark (02-18-2022)

----------


## Quark

I knew this wasn't going to end well. Sure glad I never moved to Nazi Canada. The USA is bad enough.

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),El Guapo (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),OldSchool (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> I knew this wasn't going to end well. Sure glad I never moved to Nazi Canada. The USA is bad enough.


There is no discussion with Communists, it's their way and their way only.

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),El Guapo (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),OldSchool (02-18-2022),Quark (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

What possessed those fucking demons to run a line of warhorses through the crowd?

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Quark (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

No Remorse, No Shame...!!!

----------

Big Dummy (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),El Guapo (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Quark (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

afaik, a horse won't run over a man (or woman) unless he's afraid or is made to do so.

if these PO-leece want to play cavalry, perhaps they should be shown how an organized group breaks a cavalry charge with primitive weapons.

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),El Guapo (02-18-2022),FNguy (02-18-2022),Kodiak (02-18-2022),Physics Hunter (02-19-2022),Quark (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## Brat

Fucking monsters.   :Angry20:

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),El Guapo (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Quark (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> afaik, a horse won't run over a man (or woman) unless he's afraid or is made to do so.
> 
> if these PO-leece want to play cavalry, perhaps they should be shown how an organized group breaks a cavalry charge with primitive weapons.


A whole regiment of 60+ riot troops in full armour -_in the frame alone_- facing down normal, regular unarmed and unthreatening Canadian citizens. And they do a cavalry charge.
It's beyond criminal. It's an atrocity.

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),MisterVeritis (02-19-2022),Quark (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## Madison

Wow ! But I say it's NOT the horse fault

Those in fault are the ones on the poor horses  :Sad20: 
I had 2 mares in my life and they were very sweet 

I am very sorry for the persons who been killed or wounded though

Responsible are the ONES  on horses
And btw a horse is never a great idea in a crowd
Horses are getting nervous when people are yelling or shouting


Why the police are not by foot


Any video of how this happened

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),El Guapo (02-18-2022),Kodiak (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Physics Hunter (02-19-2022),Quark (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Wow ! But I say it's NOT the horse fault
> 
> Those in fault are the ones on the poor horses 
> I had 2 mares in my life and they were very sweet 
> 
> I am very sorry for the persons who been killed or wounded though
> 
> Responsible are the ONES  on horses
> And btw a horse is never a great idea in a crowd
> ...


Pelham on Twitter:

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),Madison (02-18-2022)

----------


## Brat

Yes, there is video.  And those pussy cops wouldn't dare subject themselves to the crowd alone.  They have to be on horses or TANKS.   :Angry20:

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Madison (02-18-2022),Quark (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

horses are easier to take down than tanks.

i don't blame the horses at all, but these people seem to want to provoke a war.

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),Quark (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## MisterVeritis

The situation has changed. The Canadian government has drawn first blood.

----------

Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## Madison

Bastards!!!
I know about how to start a horse *long ago I did race barrels with one of my mare*
and with your heels you have to make a pressure a specific place on horse 
and the horse can do the move you want when they are well trained

Here *what I see* on the video, is the assholes are doing a kick with their boots 
probably to make horse do what they did  (Police horses are trained for crowd
 and parade)  + for I am sure those jerks did force their horses do it jump into people.

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Quark (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## Taxcutter

Horse can be made into dog food.

But Canadians just lie there and take this.

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),Quark (02-18-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Horse can be made into dog food.
> 
> But Canadians just lie there and take this.


Sorry but my mares were euthanise with needle and they are buried at my place
when they were too old/sick
Horses are like a dog



I condemn horse slaughter

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Madison (02-18-2022),Trinnity (02-18-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Live right now

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),US Conservative (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## Madison

I HATE TRUDEAU AND HIS LITTLE SERVANTS SO MUCH

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),US Conservative (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## teeceetx

This is how it happens.

One day you're a citizen of a democratic nation.

The next day you are a subject with no rights.

Welcome to the future!

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),MisterVeritis (02-19-2022),Quark (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

> Horse can be made into dog food.
> 
> But Canadians just lie there and take this.


Just wait this crap is coming to the U.S. next month with our own convoy, sadly we will just take it as well. I do believe once the people get a charismatic leader to tell them it's not time to stand down it's time to stand up and take our freedom back, then that will set off a chain reaction that no Government paid stormtroopers can stop. I think that day is approaching rapidly if these tyrants keep this crap up, that will make the BLM and Antifa riots look like a minor protest :Angry20:

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Quark (02-18-2022),teeceetx (02-19-2022)

----------


## Quark

> What possessed those fucking demons to run a line of warhorses through the crowd?


Their Fuhrer Trudeau. You now live in either Communist Canada or Nazi Canada pick your poison. So when does Canada break up?

I know one thing we Americans are not giving up our guns. Try that crap here and sooner or later we are going to shoot back. 

I now wonder if Canadian police are now going to start turning up dead now especially those that operate in the boonies? I wonder if the families of police will also start turning up dead?

Not advocating anything as I'm an American who has no intentions of ever traveling to Nazi Canada again.

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),MisterVeritis (02-19-2022),teeceetx (02-19-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## Madison

When that little turd will be no more he will fly with a smile and with the millions of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ he did and stole from taxpayers

He doesn't care about anybody but himself

HIS HUGE EGO

And I am sure he have mental illness


Mental illness is genetic

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Quark (02-18-2022),teeceetx (02-19-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## Quark

> Wow ! But I say it's NOT the horse fault
> 
> Those in fault are the ones on the poor horses 
> I had 2 mares in my life and they were very sweet 
> 
> I am very sorry for the persons who been killed or wounded though
> 
> Responsible are the ONES  on horses
> And btw a horse is never a great idea in a crowd
> ...


Horses have always been used to brake up crowds. As far as the Nazis are concerned these are no longer Canadians but enemy invaders of Nazi Canada that must be destroyed.

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Madison (02-18-2022),teeceetx (02-19-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## Quark

> Just wait this crap is coming to the U.S. next month with our own convoy, sadly we will just take it as well. I do believe once the people get a charismatic leader to tell them it's not time to stand down it's time to stand up and take our freedom back, then that will set off a chain reaction that no Government paid stormtroopers can stop. I think that day is approaching rapidly if these tyrants keep this crap up, that will make the BLM and Antifa riots look like a minor protest


Forget the convoys now just stop all deliveries to DC and any place else that is a place of tyranny.

These tyrants are calling down the thunder and hell will follow.

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Physics Hunter (02-19-2022),teeceetx (02-19-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## Quark

> When that little turd will be no more he will fly with a smile and with the millions of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ he did and stole from taxpayers
> 
> He doesn't care about anybody but himself
> 
> HIS HUGE EGO
> 
> And I am sure he have mental illness
> 
> 
> Mental illness is genetic


Absolutely! The god complex is a mental illness (narcissistic personality order).

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Madison (02-18-2022),teeceetx (02-19-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

> Forget the convoys now just stop all deliveries to DC and any place else that is a place of tyranny.
> 
> These tyrants are calling down the thunder and hell will follow.


They are showing their true colors, it's coming, why do you think they are so scared of J6 and putting barricades around the White House, they know their day of Reckoning is coming, they don't know when or how but it's coming, they keep this tyranny up we the people will rise up. One thing about Americans we take our freedom very seriously.

----------

BooBoo (02-18-2022),Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Madison (02-18-2022),Quark (02-18-2022),teeceetx (02-19-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

Video on twitter of snipers on roof tops in Ottawa, during the police action.

 Click here, goes to Twitter

----------

Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),El Guapo (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Madison (02-18-2022),Quark (02-18-2022),teeceetx (02-19-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## Quark

> They are showing their true colors, it's coming, why do you think they are so scared of J6 and putting barricades around the White House, they know their day of Reckoning is coming, they don't know when or how but it's coming, they keep this tyranny up we the people will rise up. One thing about Americans we take our freedom very seriously.


The thing about DC is it's real easy to put the siege on DC. Move troops on DC and the siege and now the troops are besieged.

----------

FNguy (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Madison (02-18-2022),teeceetx (02-19-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Video on twitter of snipers on roof tops in Ottawa, during the police action.
> 
>  Click here, goes to Twitter


There are snipers since few days now

----------

Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),teeceetx (02-19-2022),Trinnity (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## Quark

> Video on twitter of snipers on roof tops in Ottawa, during the police action.
> 
>  Click here, goes to Twitter


That's what happens when the civilians give up their guns.

----------

Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),MisterVeritis (02-19-2022),teeceetx (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> That's what happens when the civilians give up their guns.


The fact that _there are_ a shitload of guns still around is the only reason we aren't enjoying the same utopia Australians are right now.

----------

Brat (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Madison (02-18-2022),Physics Hunter (02-19-2022),Quark (02-19-2022),US Conservative (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## Madison

:Wtf20: 
*Military Police Clear Trucks With AR-15's Smashing Windows*Those Turdshit minions think they are men !!

Seizing trucks as we speak. 

Police dressed as military infantry are taking people out of their trucks and cars using the most powerful weapons available to the military. 

They are seizing trucks, smashing windows, and arresting protesters.

----------

Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Quark (02-19-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

Citizenfreepress.com has video from multiple angles.

An elderly woman, with a walker, saying peace and love as the police trample her.

----------

Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

There are persistent rumours that she has succumbed to her injuries. An old lady with a walker.

----------

Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),Madison (02-18-2022),Physics Hunter (02-19-2022),US Conservative (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

> There are persistent rumours that she has succumbed to her injuries. An old lady with a walker.


Yep she died, can the family sue?

----------

Brat (02-18-2022),El Guapo (02-18-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Canada threatens to seize, potentially euthanize truckers' pets*

----------

Brat (02-18-2022),Kodiak (02-18-2022),US Conservative (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

> *Canada threatens to seize, potentially euthanize truckers' pets*


That's how you end up with John Wick after you.

----------

Brat (02-18-2022),El Guapo (02-19-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Yep she died, can the family sue?


I can't find a source to confirm.

----------

Brat (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

> I can't find a source to confirm.



It really doesn't say she died, just title :Dontknow: 
Grandmother Dies After Police Trample Her On Horseback At Ottawa Freedom Rally

----------

Brat (02-18-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2022),Madison (02-18-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

On anotber forum, a lefty is saying the old woman set out to attack the horse.

I fucking hate leftists.

----------

Brat (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Madison (02-18-2022),WarriorRob (02-18-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> On anotber forum, a lefty is saying the old woman set out to attack the horse.
> 
> I fucking hate leftists.


 Throw this in his face- it's her. The full video

Maxime Bernier on Twitter:

----------

Brat (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),Madison (02-18-2022),US Conservative (02-19-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> I can't find a source to confirm.


Well if true, you know the major liberal media outlets will bury the news as long as possible

----------

Brat (02-18-2022),Lone Gunman (02-18-2022),US Conservative (02-19-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

another angle.

https://media.gab.com/system/media_a...39d5679ba6.mp4

----------

Brat (02-18-2022),US Conservative (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Watch the jackboots drag this guy to where they think nobody can see

bu/ac on Twitter:

----------

Brat (02-18-2022),Madison (02-18-2022),US Conservative (02-19-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

they're claiming someone threw a bicycle under one of the horses, trying to injure it.

----------

Brat (02-18-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> they're claiming someone threw a bicycle under one of the horses, trying to injure it.


Completely de-bonked:


Maxime Bernier on Twitter:

----------

Brat (02-18-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Watch the jackboots drag this guy to where they think nobody can see
> 
> bu/ac on Twitter:


Bastards

----------

Brat (02-18-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Klownworld- where an old crippled woman proclaiming she's a peaceful protester seconds before being run down by a horse... 'threw a bicycle at it'.

Klownwerld- where little old ladies are riding bicycles through -20 degree ice and snow covered streets.

----------

Brat (02-18-2022),Madison (02-18-2022),Quark (02-19-2022),US Conservative (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Another angle- the guy in the brown who was trampled as well was trying to shield her from the horse

ðð°ð áµá´´áµ ðð°ð¥ð£ðð¡ð©ðð¥ ð¨ð¦ on Twitter:

----------

Brat (02-18-2022),Madison (02-18-2022),OldSchool (02-18-2022),US Conservative (02-19-2022)

----------


## Big Dummy

> afaik, a horse won't run over a man (or woman) unless he's afraid or is made to do so.
> 
> if these PO-leece want to play cavalry, perhaps they should be shown how an organized group breaks a cavalry charge with primitive weapons.


One side should be using smoke bombs and firecrackers. The other should keep following Venezuelas lead and use armored vehicles with fire hoses.

----------


## Madison

All that because a DICTATOR wants people on their knees in front of him


The only one thing I wish for is a LEADER that love his People
and want to work for them and with them for the best ECONOMY

A Canada PM supposed to be the PEOPLE's  employee not a BOSS of the PEOPLE

We elect someone for that someone to work for us = 

for the better life  ..,.not for a nightmare


CANADA RIGHT NOW HAVE NONE OF IT

----------

MisterVeritis (02-19-2022),OldSchool (02-18-2022),Quark (02-19-2022),US Conservative (02-19-2022)

----------


## Madison

*How 1 Man Took Down An Entire Country..*

----------

OldSchool (02-19-2022),US Conservative (02-19-2022)

----------


## crayons

KJV Proverbs 29:2 When the righteous rule, the people rejoice: but when the wicked beareth rule, the people mourn.

----------


## East of the Beast

In ancient times.A man on a horse has always been a symbol of war and dominance

----------

Quark (02-19-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

> *How 1 Man Took Down An Entire Country..*


I clicked on the link to youtube, just to essentially show my support.

People are speaking their minds..... the comments there are good. We are speaking and being heard. They can't shut us down.

----------

Madison (02-19-2022),US Conservative (02-19-2022)

----------


## crayons

The so called Police or U.N. also showed up in U.S. Made MRAP'S.

Many call MRAP's Iron War Horses

----------

US Conservative (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> All that because a DICTATOR wants people on their knees in front of him
> 
> 
> The only one thing I wish for is a LEADER that love his People
> and want to work for them and with them for the best ECONOMY
> 
> A Canada PM supposed to be the PEOPLE's  employee not a BOSS of the PEOPLE
> 
> We elect someone for that someone to work for us = 
> ...

----------

Madison (02-19-2022)

----------


## Quark

> All that because a DICTATOR wants people on their knees in front of him
> 
> 
> The only one thing I wish for is a LEADER that love his People
> and want to work for them and with them for the best ECONOMY
> 
> A Canada PM supposed to be the PEOPLE's  employee not a BOSS of the PEOPLE
> 
> We elect someone for that someone to work for us = 
> ...


No leader loves his/her people. All so-called leaders are god almighty and they prove it all the time.

----------

El Guapo (02-19-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I knew this wasn't going to end well. Sure glad I never moved to Nazi Canada. The USA is bad enough.


Hell's coming, just a little slower.

----------

El Guapo (02-19-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Wow ! But I say it's NOT the horse fault
> 
> Those in fault are the ones on the poor horses 
> I had 2 mares in my life and they were very sweet 
> 
> I am very sorry for the persons who been killed or wounded though
> 
> Responsible are the ONES  on horses
> And btw a horse is never a great idea in a crowd
> ...


I doubt anyone blames the horses.  It's the riders without a soul.

----------

El Guapo (02-19-2022),Madison (02-19-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Forget the convoys now just stop all deliveries to DC and any place else that is a place of tyranny.
> 
> These tyrants are calling down the thunder and hell will follow.


THIS IS THE ANSWER.

I was writing a short story on how this could easily play out, but I won't publish it.  Don't want to give away the tactics.

----------

El Guapo (02-19-2022),nonsqtr (02-19-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> There are persistent rumours that she has succumbed to her injuries. An old lady with a walker.


I hoped that I would never see this day.

Damn.

----------

El Guapo (02-19-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

They are saying Trudeau killed Canada's grandmother.

And that Cuba tried to annex Canada today.

But the Truckers won the battle of Ottawa.

----------

El Guapo (02-19-2022),Madison (02-19-2022),MisterVeritis (02-19-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Time to starve the cities to their knees.

----------

MisterVeritis (02-19-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Tienanmen Square.

----------

US Conservative (02-19-2022)

----------


## Madison

I HATE TURDO WITH ALL MY SOUL

----------

El Guapo (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

I saw this last night and by all accounts today seems to be true. The cops are 'arresting' people, driving them to a far-off place and cutting them loose. No charges. Just to get them out of the immediate area.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Today's Festivities LIVE

Yes. They're still there.

----------

MisterVeritis (02-19-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

looks as though the thugs have won

----------

Madison (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------


## Madison

> Yep she died, can the family sue?


No. They will say she was in a *riot*  

They will find all reasons for them unable to sue   :Angry20:

----------

WarriorRob (02-19-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

As they say, you can't fight city hall.   They have the power and shown they will use it against a peaceful group.   

It is unfortunate commies like Trudope do not negotiate even though several provinces have backed down on the mandates.

----------


## El Guapo

I notice they left the warhorses in the stable today.

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> looks as though the thugs have won



Define "won", though.

What was started by this convoy has had a worldwide ripple effect.  It ain't over.   :Love9:

----------

El Guapo (02-19-2022),Madison (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

it's going to interesting to see how TardGov will be able to vote (whenever they decide to get their asses in to do their job) for continuing with martial law with the protests crushed across the country.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Define "won", though.
> 
> What was started by this convoy has had a worldwide ripple effect.  It ain't over.


 Only the battle is lost. I ain't shook.

----------

Madison (02-19-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

Face it, UNLESS POC's start showing up in these protests the goons are free to run amok AGAINST THEIR OWN RACE!  :Wtf20:  :Wtf20:  :Wtf20:

----------


## El Guapo

> Face it, UNLESS POC's start showing up in these protests the goons are free to run amok AGAINST THEIR OWN RACE!


It turns out the old woman the stormtroops horse-trampled yesterday is full blood Mohawk.

First nations folks are a protected class in this country. Gold filigreed, platinum victim card right there. That'll definitely cause a little fuckwit pearl clutching.

----------

nonsqtr (02-19-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

I'm STILL reading stories that she has died. No definitive answer on that yet. Total fuckwit media black out on the subject is ominous.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022),US Conservative (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Another live feed

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

un autre


https://www.facebook.com/watch/live?...73532839945406

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> It turns out the old woman the stormtroops horse-trampled yesterday is full blood Mohawk.
> 
> First nations folks are a protected class in this country. Gold filigreed, platinum victim card right there. That'll definitely cause a little fuckwit pearl clutching.


That enabling act of Trudeau's says that Mohawk's can protest.

I guess that First Nations people can only protest in government approved ways, similar to how our Justice Clarence Thomas here in the USA is an Uncle Tom for not toeing the liberal line.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> That enabling act of Trudeau's says that Mohawk's can protest.
> 
> I guess that First Nations people can only protest in government approved ways, similar to how our Justice Clarence Thomas here in the USA is an Uncle Tom for not toeing the liberal line.


 That's just the tip of the iceberg of what these monsters are trying to pull.

----------

Authentic (02-19-2022),Madison (02-19-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

here come the jackboots

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

well...looky here

----------

Madison (02-19-2022),MisterVeritis (02-19-2022),nonsqtr (02-19-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

There's still a LOT of protesters there. Getting sprayed and shoved by the jackboots.




\



> here come the jackboots

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## Jeb!

> Justin Trudeau’s SQ (Quebec provincial police service) officers removed their identifying names and badge numbers from their uniforms in Ottawa.


-Ian Miles Cheong

Ian Miles Cheong on Twitter: "Justin Trudeau’s SQ (Quebec provincial police service) officers removed their identifying names and badge numbers from their uniforms in Ottawa. https://t.co/L7gKxzD84Q" / Twitter


So, a lot of the "cops" are gake and fay. They might not even be Canadian. The Canadian government decided it's open season on protesters and people who attack them will not be held accountable. Protesters might as well dress up as them so the jack-booted thugs from the government don't know who their enemies are.

----------

El Guapo (02-19-2022),MisterVeritis (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Toronto today

----------

Kodiak (02-19-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

Cool to see them not backing down after the tyranny in Ottowa.

----------

El Guapo (02-19-2022),MisterVeritis (02-19-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Cool to see them not backing down after the tyranny in Ottowa.


Ottawa

----------


## El Guapo



----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Okanagan  freedom roll today live

Oliver, BC heading to Osoyoos

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Canadians are AWAKE. Coast to coast.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Canadians are AWAKE. Coast to coast.


The world is watching. 

There's been a few protests in Europe, but that's nothing.

For Canada however, it's new.

----------

El Guapo (02-19-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

> Yep she died, can the family sue?


No. She got bruises and a dislocated shoulder.

----------


## WarriorRob

> No. She got bruises and a dislocated shoulder.


Good :Thumbsup20:  can she still sue.

----------


## El Guapo

So the shock troops and their cavalry shoved all the protesters off the frontage facing Parliament Hill and erected fences to keep a nation's citizens away from the nation's seat of power.
 Sound familiar?

----------

MisterVeritis (02-19-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Calgary today

https://www.facebook.com/watch?v=523496552433187

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022),US Conservative (02-19-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

Canada  is one step from this

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022),US Conservative (02-19-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

> Only the battle is lost. I ain't shook.


I read a Canadian at another forum refer to this as their "Canadian spring".

Any updates on the old woman?

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

BC border turnout

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022),US Conservative (02-19-2022),WarriorRob (02-20-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> I read a Canadian at another forum refer to this as their "Canadian spring".
> 
> Any updates on the old woman?


Nothing but rumour. The fact that I can't easily find out how she is, inadvertently illustrates a media that is completely in the government's pocket.
 Google it yourself. Not even a name. Nothing.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022),US Conservative (02-19-2022)

----------


## old dog

> 


Trudeau's horses were bigger. Clydesdales?

----------

WarriorRob (02-20-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Abbotsford BC today

https://www.facebook.com/watch?v=645282260137162

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-19-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> No. She got bruises and a dislocated shoulder.


Where are the leftist women screaming about the misogyny?

Oh wait... AOC will help...

----------


## El Guapo

Victoria BC today

https://www.facebook.com/watch?v=344067460963404

----------

